# Stocking Stuffers?



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

In keeping with all the Christmas themed threads I've presented so far, I was wondering what everyone's choice gift would be if it only fit in a stocking? Now, before anyone says a pound of the chronic, that was my choice LOL!, and it would certainly be several pounds and a stocking the size of a garbage bag Seriously, what would you want to find hidden in your stocking on Christmas morn? A set of keys to a new car, any car, would be nice since the hog is currently hibernating How about you?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

A puppy  lmao


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

two 30 dollar Neocash cards lol XD


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Can't argue with either one of you


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would like more money and that would easily fit in a stocking but I have to admit I want for nothing. I have a great family, a nice warm house and the best gp friends my laptop could ever find. So I guess I would take a stocking full of tennis balls as that would make my Vendetta girl happy and if she is happy I am happy.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Can't argue with either one of you


I pulled up the money that was spent on Neopets over the last year and read 135 bucks and 40 cent XD lol
But that was money that was given from my grandpa and grandmas lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

A Black Visa ( No limit)


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hmmmm well if I could want for anything it would be to be with my mom, brother and grandma this x-mas, as I haven't seen them in over a year, hate living so far away. But I am kind alike SHaron, I don't really want for anything, I have great friends and wonderful dogs, a roof over my head and a car that works. My life has been not so plesant this year but it will get so much better. Much love to my GP family.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> I would like more money and that would easily fit in a stocking but I have to admit I want for nothing. I have a great family, a nice warm house and the best gp friends my laptop could ever find. So I guess I would take a stocking full of tennis balls as that would make my Vendetta girl happy and if she is happy I am happy.


Very nicely stated Sharon!!! Great attitude my friend and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND THE VEESTER!!!


----------

